# Latest Byo Magazine



## Ray_Mills (10/8/04)

Hi all

I don't know how many of you subscibe to the BYO mag but the latest issue is very good.

Its a good issue on hops, has 13 clone IPA recipes, interviews a number of Pro Brewers on using hops, a great article on managing bitterness as well as recipes and articles on Old Ale and Scottish Ales. Building a hop transduce, plus Herms & Rims. (don't ask me questions as I have not read them yet)

Only got the mag yesterday and I must say its getting better. One thing about all the recipes is you can run them through promash or what ever you use and they are spot on. I brewed a Dry Irish Stout early this year from a recipe and I must admit it was a great beer (I have this habit of drinking them). All recipes are mash and extract.

For you brewers looking for a good mag this is the one. (might ask them for a job Downunder)

Cheers
Ray


----------



## dreamboat (10/8/04)

Does anybody know whether this is available anywhere in Brisbane?? At a brew shop, newsagent or whatever??
I am sure that I could get a copy sent up from down south.... maybe I could subscribe. 

dreamboat


----------



## Doc (10/8/04)

Ray,

Yes I was happy when I got home and mine was waiting for me. As soon as I saw the cover I knew it would be a good one. Unfortunately I forgot to bring it to work to read over lunch :angry: 
I think the DogfishHead 90 minute recipe might get a working over soon too  

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (10/8/04)

hi doc and ray

outta curiosity do you recieve your byo on subscription from the states and if so is it up to date or has it a month or so lag time.

cheers
big d


----------



## Doc (10/8/04)

Bigd,

It is up to date. Almost ahead of schedule actually.
The picture on their website for the latest issue is the last issue.
I think the current issue is Sept/Oct and it arrived yesterday.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gout (10/8/04)

Anyone know if / where / how i can get a copy in melb??

I thought grain and grape had it but it was Zymurgy mag. DOH


----------



## Boots (10/8/04)

> Anyone know if / where / how i can get a copy in melb??



Go to their website and subscribe, it aint that expensive, and the worst editions still an interesting read IMO.

I think there is a large saving subscribing over what i hear people pay for it at borders


Looking forward to going home now ..... mine must be waiting for me


----------



## wee stu (10/8/04)

Adelaide Borders is about $11.50 Aus, if you are quick and get there before the 2 copies sell out!

Subscription works out to about $7 aus per issue - guess who just subscribed??


----------



## Jase (11/8/04)

How many issues do you receive in a year (thru subscription)?

Jase


----------



## Gough (11/8/04)

Yeah, did the maths and subscribed too Wee Stu! I've been thinking about it for a while and this thread pushed me over the edge to actually do it. Hope it is good now :blink: 

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (11/8/04)

Jase said:


> How many issues do you receive in a year (thru subscription)?
> 
> Jase


 Eight.

Check out their subscription page here

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ray_Mills (11/8/04)

Hi Doc
Was looking at the Dogfish Head recipe my self as the last Imperial IPA I made the bitterness is way too harsh. The secret with these beers is the bittering hops. Called into ESB yesterday and had a chat with Mel about the bitterness.
He gave me a few suggestions for hops to use. Northern Brewer would be one. POR would be too harsh. I am thinking of Perle.
Let me know what you think.
Cheers
Ray


----------



## Doc (11/8/04)

Ray,

I've done a number of imperial beers lately and from my research and experience it seems to be the hops you use should have a low cohumulone level. That way you avoid the harsh bitterness.
I've been using a lot of cascade, amarillo, chinook and some simcoe.

A good read on highly hopped beers is also in this topic here.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Hoops (11/8/04)

Sounds like I'm up for U$70 then


----------



## JasonY (11/8/04)

Didn't realise it worked out to be quite affordable. Just subscribed


----------



## dreamboat (16/8/04)

me too, looking foward to having something else brewing related to waste my time on....


dreamboat


----------



## Hoops (16/8/04)

It seems strange that you can get a gift subscription of 2 years but normal subscription is only 1 year?


----------



## Gout (17/8/04)

is the mag on the www.byo.com the current mag described on the first post eg rims and herms systems etc

I am subscribing (b-day gift) but not sure if i will get this issue, and i cant find it anywhere in melb


----------



## Doc (17/8/04)

The BYO cover currently on byo.com is not the issue that arrived last week.
The issue that arrive last week has the HERMS/RIM article in it. The cover has 13 I2PA's in a row on the cover with a hop flower on top of the beer head.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Batz (17/8/04)

I would like to read this article too Ben , perhaps some kind AHB would scan it and post it on the forum


----------



## Jase (17/8/04)

Add another one to the subscription list. There have got to be some sort of kickback for the 1000% increase in Australian subscription in the last week.

Only question is: Who's getting it?

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## jgriffin (17/8/04)

Yeah i've subscribed too. Would love a scan of that IPA article though..


----------



## Gout (17/8/04)

So doc, is the one on the site the older copy? Hence we new subscribers might get this issue you are talking about?

If now i would love a scanned copy, or to buy a 2nd hand copy of the mag (although i doubt people would be selling these - rather keep them to read another yr / wet day)


----------



## wee stu (17/8/04)

when I subscribed I was told the first issue would be sent on 2 September, I presume that will be the IPA issue


----------



## Peter Wadey (17/8/04)

Ben,
When you finally get your BYO mag, you'll see that they have a back issue sale.
Buy 5, get 5 free. You choose the issues you want. Issues span 1995- Dec 2003. I don't know the international rates, but they're asking US$25+US$10 postage to give you some idea. In time it is likely that the issue you want will also be available.

People might be reluctant to post a copy of the article incase they infringe copyright.

You'll get through the mag pretty quickly. If only it was twice as thick!

Regards,
Peter


----------



## Gout (17/8/04)

i will get the oct edition and mail out on 2sept. That means i wont see the rims herm artical DOH

Will ask around the beer club maybe someone might have it and i can just read it ?!?

thanks guys


----------



## johnno (17/8/04)

Whats the benefit of subscribing to/reading this mag. Are there any secrets in there you cant find anywhere else?
Or is it a good dunny read?

cheers


----------



## Gout (17/8/04)

from the website www.byo.com there is alot of interesting articles , ideas, recipies, tech info etc (you can see a sample)

not a must have but good fun, and interesting. 

I got it as a birthday prez, so its worked out well, better than most things i could have got!


----------



## Batz (17/8/04)

Oh well
Looks like I better join the list as well


----------



## wee stu (17/8/04)

Johnno - like everything else in life, if you are prepared to spend the time hunting information out, fossicking on the internet etc you will find similar information from other sources. It ain't the brewere's bible.

Me, I like something I can hold - like a book, or indeed a magazine, and with all its faults BYO builds up into a resource and I haven't seen an issue yet I didn't find something interesting in. And for a Scotsman I don't seem to mind spending money , although I'm sure I had a lot more of it before this hobby started.

And yes, it is a good dunny read.


----------



## Doc (17/8/04)

The latest issue also has the Build yourself a Randal article too :lol: 

Pitty bigd beat them to it.

Doc


----------



## johnno (17/8/04)

dont do it
i heard they print too many mistakes and ammend them in the next issue.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dreamboat (3/9/04)

Should be just a few more days wait before I get my mits on the next (and my first) edition of BYO.

I'm excited! gives me a reason to go home and face SWMBO


Dreamboat


----------



## Jase (9/9/04)

It seems that about a dozen of us subscribed around the middle of August. 

Has anyone received their first copy yet? ( I know that they were sent on 2 Sept, but I can't wait to get it. It should be good.)

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Gough (9/9/04)

Haven't got mine yet. Anyone else??

Shawn.


----------



## dreamboat (9/9/04)

Bugger, I was hoping that this thread would have been bought back to life by someone that had received their copy...


dreamboat


----------



## JasonY (9/9/04)

They only have 8 issues a year so I assume its once per month and a half? Looking forward to getting mine


----------



## dreamboat (9/9/04)

It seems, looking back through the posts, that the last edition arrived around the 10th of the month, so it must be getting pretty close, certainly the next couple of days look possible.

dreamboat


----------



## Gough (9/9/04)

My email from them when I subscribed said they'd send it on the 2nd Sept. so it can't be _too_ far away...

Shawn.


----------



## Gout (9/9/04)

till waiting also but with my book order landing on the door step i have so much beer reading its more than enough


----------



## Doc (9/9/04)

Subscribers in the US have received the latest issue in the last day or so. Therefore we should be getting it any day now.
Aparently there is a good long article on Lambic brewing in it too.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## wee stu (9/9/04)

So - the new issue is definitely the one after the one with the (MAH angering) Scottish Ale article, even though this edition just hit the web around 2/9?? 

Is the web an issue behind deliberately??


----------



## Doc (10/9/04)

wee stu said:


> Is the web an issue behind deliberately??


 A slack webmaster.
Must be spending his/her days on brewing forums  

Doc


----------



## Jase (13/9/04)

Hi All,

Just got a call from my lovely wife to say that my BYO mag HAS ARRIVED!!!!   :lol: 

Can't wait to get home.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Batz (13/9/04)

Great !

I should get mine within a couple of days then !

Get ready to proof read and correct all the mistakes


----------



## Doc (13/9/04)

Jase said:


> Just got a call from my lovely wife to say that my BYO mag HAS ARRIVED!!!!   :lol:


 Woohooo, I'll be running to catch the early bus  

Doc


----------



## Gough (13/9/04)

Still not here yet  

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (13/9/04)

Mine was here when I got home.
Wooohoooo.
An also an additional magazine came with it. Beginners guide to beer and wine brewing.
Plenty of reading material for the bus this week  

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gout (13/9/04)

yep got mine! looks the goods!


----------



## wee stu (13/9/04)

Doc said:


> Mine was here when I got home.
> Wooohoooo.
> An also an additional magazine came with it. Beginners guide to beer and wine brewing.
> Plenty of reading material for the bus this week
> ...


 This is the one follwong the Scottish ale one right?

If so I can hunt that one down while I wait the post to arrive


----------



## Doc (13/9/04)

wee stu said:


> This is the one follwong the Scottish ale one right?


 Thats right Wee Stu.
September had the Scottish Ales article.
The issue that arrived today is the October issue.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## JasonY (13/9/04)

No sign of it here in WA  maybee tomorrow!


----------



## Ray_Mills (13/9/04)

Got mine today
The beginners issue is well worth reading and I think every home Brew Shop should stock it not just the beer side but the winemaking side as well. (might make some wine one day now that I have details on how to do it.)
A lot of reading for us all. Sour beers, RIMS System that we all can make as well as chilli beers. WOW more recipes in Pro Mash, only wish I had time to make them all.
Cheers
Ray.


----------



## big d (13/9/04)

so what the general consenses guys? 
is it worth buying even though it has mistakes etc and will make us drool alot  
im hholding off but dont think i can last much longer.

d


----------



## Hoops (13/9/04)

Yeah, Im the same.
Thinking if it's worth it to get 24 issues for U$95???
Wouldn't have to worry about it for 3 years then....


----------



## dreamboat (14/9/04)

Non-arrival of BYO at my place in Brissy yesterday.... got home early and everything for it.

Today will be the day I am sure


dreamboat


----------



## Gough (14/9/04)

Top Darts! Just got home and mine has arrived. 

Shawn.


----------



## jgriffin (14/9/04)

Yeah i've been busy reading mine. That Chilli wheat honey beer has me tempted....

Although if anyone has a *cough* scan of the last issues IPA recipes...


----------



## JasonY (14/9/04)

Very happy mine has arrived today  to read now or save for a loooooong flight this w/end ....


----------



## wee stu (14/9/04)

made it to adelaide too - and I picked up the September issue from Borders, so my tram journeys are going to seem a lot shorter for the next little while.


----------



## dreamboat (15/9/04)

Mine turned up in yesterdays post also.

I only had time for a quick glance through it last night, but it looks to be a reasonable read for the $$.

Lots of ad's for shiney gear which we don't get to see over here....

dreamboat


----------



## Batz (15/9/04)

Mine arrived today !

Bloody nightshift , read it at work on days


----------



## BrentonSpear (15/9/04)

Just put in for my subscription


----------



## Doc (11/10/04)

Keep an eye on the letterboxes subscribers.
US subscribers are reporting their November issues are arriving.
So we should be seeing ours this week too.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ray_Mills (11/10/04)

Hi
I must be the first again as mine arrived today and its a great issue again. Good to see David Lamotte from Newcastle system shown in "Systems that make you Drool'. He was at my place a few weeks back and mentioned it might be in.
Good reading to those who subscribe
Ray


----------



## Doc (11/10/04)

Got home expecting to find my latest issue of BYO. On the table was the mail and a nice white envelope. Wooohoooo.
Turned it over and it was a Super statement from ING  
Bugger. Hopefully tomorrow.

Doc


----------



## big d (11/10/04)

hahaha better luck tomorrow doc  
not quite the super mail you were after  

big d B)


----------



## BrentonSpear (11/10/04)

Mine arrived today


----------



## wee stu (11/10/04)

Doc said:


> Got home expecting to find my latest issue of BYO. On the table was the mail and a nice white envelope. Wooohoooo.
> Turned it over and it was a Super statement from ING
> Bugger. Hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> Doc


 Similar story here doc - 'cept it was from MLC......

....and it was for the woman we bought the house from a year ago!!


----------



## Ray_Mills (11/10/04)

Hi
I put the pork roast in The BBQ sat down and picked up the magazine at 4.30pm with a nice IPA, thinking I will enjoy all this as the roast will take an hour an a half at the least.

No luck my mate Paul next door came down with a 6 pack of Coopers and being a kit brewer took it off me and started to read. Thats ok but then his two kids came down plus the next door dog who hates my dog and it was on. Pauls wife then decided to come over and she only wanted to have whats on tap.

My dog barked at the kids, the other dog pissed off, then it came time to put on the vegies. Finally free and it was too dark to read and the vegies was more important.

Bugger

Ray


----------



## Jase (12/10/04)

Mine was sitting on the table when I got home.   :lol:


----------



## Gough (12/10/04)

Mine made it today  

Shawn.


----------



## wee stu (12/10/04)

Jayse, they must have read our minds. There's an article and recipe on Alt Bier!


----------



## Doc (12/10/04)

Woohooo, mine was here today too.
Now to find time to read it. Have been catching the bus for five weeks, but starting tomorrow I'm on another job and driving again .... bugger.

The projects look interesting this month.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## JasonY (12/10/04)

Got mine in WA too


----------



## Batz (12/10/04)

Mine should be here in the morning then


----------



## JasonY (10/2/05)

Got the March-April one today in the post  something to read over a brew tonight! 

Looks like it has some stuff on new hop varieties, growing hops at home & wierd beers.


----------



## Linz (10/2/05)

Me too


----------



## GMK (11/2/05)

Me Three


----------



## Doc (11/2/05)

If mine doesn't arrive today the postman is fired

Doc


----------



## dreamboat (11/2/05)

I'm with Doc on this one....

Got a letter from them two days ago, trying to sell me a new, long term subscription...but no new issue yet.


dreamboat


----------



## Darren (11/2/05)

dreamboat said:


> I'm with Doc on this one....
> 
> Got a letter from them two days ago, trying to sell me a new, long term subscription...but no new issue yet.
> 
> ...


 Funny,
I received more mail from them when I let my subscription lapse than I did whilst I was signed up.


----------



## wee stu (11/2/05)

They must like me - I got the magazine and the long term subscription letter in the same post!


----------



## Doc (11/2/05)

Bugger, no issue today either.
And I re-subscribed in like October  

Doc


----------



## jgriffin (11/2/05)

That's OK Doc, i moved and their "online change of address" system didn't work, so i lost an issue. Then this one hasn't turned up either, and i was peaking until i read this thread.


----------



## Ross (12/2/05)

I just subscribed this morning & they say the first issue will be shipped 3/4/05  - Sent them an email, requesting current edition first - keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## Doc (12/2/05)

Remember it is probably American date format so 3/4/05 is the 4th of March.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Batz (12/2/05)

No sign of mine as yet

Batz


----------



## Doc (14/2/05)

Mine was finally in the post today.
There have been accidents last Friday and today making to trip to work very slow on the bus. Maybe there will be an accident tomorrow too and I can get the whole issue read  

Doc


----------



## Batz (14/2/05)

Mine arrived today too

Yet to open it , bit of in bed reading tonight

Batz


----------



## Gough (14/2/05)

Mine still hasn't arrived, but I got one of those letters trying to sign me up for another three years last week while I was away. I hope I get my mag tomorrow. If not I can feel a nasty email to the publishers coming on... :angry: 

Shawn.


----------



## Gough (15/2/05)

Has finally arrived. Can call off the email attack dogs now...  

Shawn.


----------



## Gough (5/4/05)

All BYO magazine subscribers, keep an eye on your letterboxes. Mine arrived today. Haven't had a chance to look at it properly yet, but looks like a good issue. Has some clone-brews and an interesting easy plan for a hopback.

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (5/4/05)

Mine arrived yesterday.
Will be reading it on the bus on the way home tonight.
The hopback plans look interesting.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## wee stu (5/4/05)

All the excuse I need to knock off work early. I got another subscription reminder yesterday but no magazine  

Also, should not be long until my first Zymurgy arrives  

Bought a copy of Dave Line's _The Big Book of Brewing_ at lunch time today. It's old - originally published in 1985 - but it's English, and not American, so the perspective is a bit different (not only historically).

wee stu, the brewing book and magazine junky h34r:  

BTW any other similar Adelaide junkies needing a fix could do worse then head to Dymocks in Rundle Mall at teh moment. Not sure if they have employed a homebrewer or what, but currently they have Noonans New Brewing Lager, Mosher's Radical Brewing, the recnt book on Belgian Farhouse Ales and French Bier de Garde's and Homebrewing for Dummies all in stock. 
They just recently sold out of the Dave Line book!


----------



## Gough (5/4/05)

Hey Stu,

I'd be keen to know what you think of the Zymurgy mag in comparison to BYO. I also got a subscription reminder yesterday, so might need to make a decision soon... Happy with BYO though.

I bought Noonan's New Brewing Lager Beer last week. It is a really interesting read. Between it, Designing Great Beers and Palmer's How to Brew my brew knowledge has expanded a lot of late. Hope it is all being translated into my beers...  

Shawn.


----------



## wee stu (5/4/05)

Gough said:


> Hey Stu,
> 
> I'd be keen to know what you think of the Zymurgy mag in comparison to BYO. I also got a subscription reminder yesterday, so might need to make a decision soon... Happy with BYO though.
> Shawn.
> [post="52863"][/post]​



A fellow AHBer has just lent me about 3 years worth of back issues of Zymurgy. I'm a commuter brew reader like doc. BYO takes me about 2 tram trips.
The first issue of Zymurgy I picked up, Jan/Feb 2002 - focussing on the dark beer styles of England, has already lasted me 4 trips - and I am still reading!
If the rest work out that way I will be happy.


----------



## Gough (5/4/05)

A fellow AHBer has just lent me about 3 years worth of back issues of Zymurgy. I'm a commuter brew reader like doc. BYO takes me about 2 tram trips.
The first issue of Zymurgy I picked up, Jan/Feb 2002 - focussing on the dark beer styles of England, has already lasted me 4 trips - and I am still reading!
If the rest work out that way I will be happy.
[post="52865"][/post]​[/quote]

Thanks for that Stu. Might have to try and track it down.

Shawn.


----------



## dreamboat (5/4/05)

Great day to not be at work today, with the neww BYO turning up at lunchtime 


dreamboat


----------



## Barry (5/4/05)

Good Day
I received my Zymurgy mag for March/April last week and found it to very good, focussed on specialty beers which was food for thought. Cost me a bit over $A100 for two years membership ie 12 issues. Articles about "hand brewing" and micros in Denmark (might get Princess Mary interested) and two micro beers judged (didn't know the beers but the judging and comments were interesting).
Did have a few recipes which were interesting, some AG some extract plus extras. Could be improved with some evaluation of the beers and having each recipe for AG and extract etc IMHO.
Kept me off the streets for a while.


----------



## Snow (5/4/05)

Guys,

do you have to be a member of the AHA to subscribe to Zymergy?

- Snow


----------



## beersom (5/4/05)

Snow said:


> Guys,
> 
> do you have to be a member of the AHA to subscribe to Zymergy?
> 
> ...



You don't subscribe to Zymurgy. You become amember of AHA and Zymurgy is one of your member benifits.
My membership ran out last week, but I will be re-joining. 
IMO Zymurgy is a much better read than BYO, although I still buy BYO.


----------



## wee stu (6/4/05)

Barry said:


> Good Day
> I received my Zymurgy mag for March/April last week and found it to very good, [post="52871"][/post]​



OK any other AHA members got the new Zymurgy in Oz yet?
I have a suspicion that they have cocked up with my address detailts, but don't want to hassle them prematurely.


----------



## Batz (6/4/05)

Mine is stiill to arrive ,but it is nomally 3 days or so after Doc says his arrives.
Anyone re-subscribe using the discount letter we have recieved?

Batz


----------



## Bigfella (6/4/05)

I think I will Maybe just 12 months


----------



## wee stu (6/4/05)

Brew geek heaven! Monday I get BYO in the post. Wednesday I come to find Zymurgy waiting  

Oddly enough, this time round I reckon I am going to get more use out of the BYO edition. 

Might have to keep the two going concurrently.


----------



## Batz (6/4/05)

it's a tough lfe for you wee stu

Batz h34r:


----------



## big d (6/4/05)

not sure of everyones fav mag but im leaning towards zymurgy.what are everyone elses thoughts

cheers
big d


----------



## Ross (6/4/05)

big d said:


> not sure of everyones fav mag but im leaning towards zymurgy.what are everyone elses thoughts
> 
> cheers
> big d
> [post="53157"][/post]​



don't sat that!!! I just got my first byo today on the basis of recommendations here - Not disappointed


----------



## beersom (6/4/05)

wee stu said:


> Barry said:
> 
> 
> > Good Day
> ...




Nah not yet, hopefully I will have it by thursday or friday


----------



## JasonY (6/4/05)

Batz said:


> Mine is stiill to arrive ,but it is nomally 3 days or so after Doc says his arrives.
> Anyone re-subscribe using the discount letter we have recieved?
> 
> Batz
> [post="52966"][/post]​



Well I got mine today and it has coupons in it for a years subscription for $24.95, can't remeber what the letter wanted but I think it was more. Lost the damn thing.


----------



## wee stu (6/4/05)

Batz said:


> it's a tough lfe for you wee stu
> 
> Batz [post="53156"][/post]​



No food on the table, but lots of beer in the fridge and a growing librury  
It doesn't get much tougher than this :blink: 

As to the better mag - on the whole over the last year or so I would say Zymurgy, but it depends what you are looking for and where on the journey you are.

Last year BYO seemed almost too hard core for me, now I hang out for the Zymurgy special editions h34r: 

Funny thing is, after all this home brew stimulation, I am still a hand tool challenged homebrewer


----------



## Gough (6/4/05)

wee stu said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > it's a tough lfe for you wee stu
> ...



I'm with you Wee Stu! I'm so 'hand tool challenged' my HBS guy gives me sh*t  We had a recent gathering of some brewers in Newcastle and he introduced me as a reasonable brewer 'despite having no idea with tools... one of the most impractical blokes I've met'  

I thought about being offended for about a microsecond and then realised as far as the use of any kind of hand tool goes he is right.  My beer seems OK though, does that count?? 

Here's to the tool challenged brewers :beerbang: 

Shawn.


----------



## wee stu (6/4/05)

Gough said:


> I'm with you Wee Stu!
> 
> Here's to the (hand) tool challenged brewers :beerbang:
> 
> ...



Add barfridge from this post and we have the start of a hand tool challenged brewers movement!

Best not be a separatist movement though! 

If I can be serious for a moment, without the free and generous help of numerous AHB tool facilitated brewers I would not be anywhere close to being an all grain brewer. 

It is one of the wondrous things of this AHB community, you show willing and the generousity you receive in return is beyond measure.


----------



## Gough (7/4/05)

wee stu said:


> [



Add barfridge from this post and we have the start of a hand tool challenged brewers movement!

Best not be a separatist movement though! 

If I can be serious for a moment, without the free and generous help of numerous AHB tool facilitated brewers I would not be anywhere close to being an all grain brewer. 

It is one of the wondrous things of this AHB community, you show willing and the generousity you receive in return is beyond measure.
[post="53203"][/post]​[/quote]

Yep, I'll second that. I have had great help from everyone on this site. I wouldn't have gotten anywhere without it. I'll put in a plug for my local HBS guy as well. He has gone beyond the call more than a few times for me as well. All round ours is a pretty top community I think, and one I am increasingly able to contribute to rather than just take from.  

Hand tool challenged brewers unite :beerbang: 

Shawn.


----------

